# Happy Birthday Chrose



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Love Ya


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

ditto.     and to many more :beer: 
kat


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Almost a New Year's baby! Happy birthday!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

ditto ditto ditto 

Happpy Happy Birthday!

:roll: :bounce: :roll:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hope you felt like a king on your day, chrose. I think I'll eat some cake in honor of you. Happy Birthday-- Tell us about your day!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How could I have missed it? Please tell us about your birthday! Don't miss any details, either. 

Wishing you a year of *health*, happiness and prosperity.

Warm regards,
Mezz


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's wishing you many, many more Birthdays!!! I hope this year's was full of fun and relaxation!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Happy belated birthday Chrose!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thank you all for the nice thoughts. I wish I could say it was the best birthday ever, but it was "just another birthday" and hey... for me...that does make it the best birthday ever! In fact until I was writing this I hadn't thought of it that way so thank you for that. I feel much better! :bounce: 
Actually I took the week off. It started out great with a visit from my sister whom I haven't seen in years, and my niece and nephew whom I haven't seen in awhile as well. It was a great visit! We couldn't have had a nicer time! They are all vegetarians so I was challenged to do the holiday meals without our usual meat! It was fun. I made Stuffed Peppers w/ Cornbread, Currents, Ricotta Salata and herbs over a bed of French Lentils with a Balsamic Vinaigrette, we started with a cream of wild Mushroom soup. Dessert was their favorite Chocolate Truffles. I made Pistachio and a batch of Chambord.
The next night I did a grilled veggie pasta with French Feta and a Dijon dressing. Fresh Garlic bread and of course...more Truffles! After that it was Eggplant and Artichoke pizza etc, and guess what....More Truffles :bounce: :bounce:  
They went back to NYC on the 27th and my son and I got a bug after they left, so I spent my B-day and my vacation feeling like... well you know!   
But by New Years eve, I was feeling better so we had a candlelight supper to make up for feeling ecch.. I decided to spend a couple of bucks so we had Maryland Blue Crab stuffed Shrimp, Lightly pan fried Scallops and rice pilaf. We started with a composed salad of Dartagnans Chicken Truffle sausage and Wild Greens with a Dijon Vinaigrette. For dessert I took some leftover Cheesecake and White Chocolate and heavy Cream and made a White Chocolate Cheesecake Mousse with Chocolate Sauce, so that was good. We rang in a quiet New Year and now it's back to semi normal. We're going to eat badly today and tomorrow and come Monday it's back to Brown Rice, Tofu, Chicken and walking!  
So all in all it wasn't so bad. I got to spend the week with my family and for that I am thankful. So again I thank you for the birthday wishes, next year....send money   :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Next year, invite us, and we'll see about the money!!!


----------

